# Trying to figure out year and model of my cannondale???



## Erock2104 (Mar 15, 2013)

Bought this cannondale a couple months ago (see pic) for $250.00. Had to do some work to it. Slapped some new paint and added some decals. When purchased it was pretty ding'd up. Put a new set of bar tape on and that's pretty much it? Hoping I got a good deal, just looking to see if anyone recognizes the frame and could help me out. Any help would be awesome! I attached a before and after pic, not sure why the before pic is upside down!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That's the second generation of Cannondale road bikes. Came out in around 1993. It was called the 2.8 because the claim was the frame weighed only 2.8 pounds. It was the only cannondale to have that extended bottom bracket sticking out from the back. That's a good price and it's a good bike.
allcdale.com » Cannondale 2.8


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The serial number (info at link) will tell you day, month and year of manufacture of the frame. 
Vintage Cannondale - Information and Help
Not sure if that was the only model with the "extended bottom bracket." (Cannondale used the term "cantilevered dropout"). It was a patent infringement go-around that was no longer used as soon as the legal situation was clear. (Klein vs. Cannondale). Not a very desirable feature, but nothing really wrong with it either.


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep I have one just like it that I purchased, frame only R700 2.8, for $38. In fact I painted it blue like your original color.. I completed the bike with all the components and I'd say I have $320 in it. So you got a great deal.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

looks like a 3.0 to me , the downtube is "parallel sided" not tapered


----------

